# advanced nutrients sensi grow+2 in soil



## mattisreal420 (Apr 4, 2009)

just got the advanced nutrients sensi grow 2 part,ans sensi bloom 2 part, and was wondering how does it perform in potting soil, and common outdoor soil? And how much to use? half, or quarter strength? any Ideas or suggestions anyone?? all responses welcomed, and greatly appriciated.


----------



## Mcgician (Apr 4, 2009)

Triple posting threads is NOT cool.


----------



## Gdaddy (Apr 4, 2009)

I use it in pro-mix, not quite soil but pretty close. The stuff works great, I used it full strength on my last one, but they were pretty mature, well not seedlings at least. Start at half if you're nervous, that should be fine, then ramp it up after a week or two. Killer stuff IMO.


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (Apr 5, 2009)

mattisreal420 said:


> just got the advanced nutrients sensi grow 2 part,ans sensi bloom 2 part, and was wondering how does it perform in potting soil, and common outdoor soil? And how much to use? Half, or quarter strength? Any ideas or suggestions anyone?? All responses welcomed, and greatly appriciated.


 
be carfeull of nuet burn that shits pottent... I use every grow, works great...


----------



## craigz9876 (Apr 5, 2009)

hi ive been given some of this but 1 part stuff. im a newb so what is it used for? when do i use it? and is it a additive or a nutrient feed? thanks


----------



## mattisreal420 (Apr 5, 2009)

I am very concerned about nute burn, how much do you, or anyone out their, use? 5ml or 6ml per gallon? thats what i have heard, but is just trying to get a little more help on how much does anyone else use. And the sensi grow&bloom a&b are the only nutes i am useing. Thanks for all the help everyone,


----------



## Xan2 (Apr 6, 2009)

I never used it in soil yet but i'vebeen using AN hydro and it's an impressiv stuff... If you want to use it in soil just set your water ph at 6.2.


----------



## craigz9876 (Apr 7, 2009)

Xan2 said:


> I never used it in soil yet but i'vebeen using AN hydro and it's an impressiv stuff... If you want to use it in soil just set your water ph at 6.2.


 so is it a additive or do i use it as a feed? any help will be appreciated thanks craig


----------



## mattisreal420 (Apr 8, 2009)

craigz9876 said:


> so is it a additive or do i use it as a feed? any help will be appreciated thanks craig


 
use it as a feed, you mix it into your water, its a 2 part system. and use the sensi bloom A&B during flowering. You can also add additives nutes as well with it, but can just use it by itself.


----------



## craigz9876 (Apr 8, 2009)

mattisreal420 said:


> use it as a feed, you mix it into your water, its a 2 part system. and use the sensi bloom A&B during flowering. You can also add additives nutes as well with it, but can just use it by itself.


ok thanks mate ive been given 20 ltrs of this but its the 1part stuff so ill use it for mine thanks


----------



## BUBBLEBERRY (Apr 8, 2009)

Here you go all you need to do is follow the instructions go to this link 
http://www.advancednutrients.com/nutcalc3public/


----------



## mattisreal420 (Apr 9, 2009)

can anyone just tell me how much sensi grow A&B should i use in a gallon? in mililiters,or ounces per gallon. for use in soil? first time user in soil and don`t want to burn my herb. if anyone can help me out here, please. I`ve heard for soil start off with 5 ML and ramp it up every week, to like 9 ML till flowering. If anyone can confirm this, please post!!!!


----------



## mattisreal420 (Apr 9, 2009)

and by the way, i did check out the feeding chart on the AN site, and they do have a chart on the bottles, but for hydro use, thats why i just want to get some feedback about how much to feed, for soil use.. On my post right before this one.


----------



## BUBBLEBERRY (Apr 10, 2009)

it's .75 of each for five gallons use that damm link I posted read it use it learn it come on man you ask a question I gave you the link to answer the question if you cant figure how to use their grow chart hang it up man


mattisreal420 said:


> can anyone just tell me how much sensi grow A&B should i use in a gallon? in mililiters,or ounces per gallon. for use in soil? first time user in soil and don`t want to burn my herb. if anyone can help me out here, please. I`ve heard for soil start off with 5 ML and ramp it up every week, to like 9 ML till flowering. If anyone can confirm this, please post!!!!


----------



## mattisreal420 (Apr 11, 2009)

BUBBLEBERRY said:


> it's .75 of each for five gallons use that damm link I posted read it use it learn it come on man you ask a question I gave you the link to answer the question if you cant figure how to use their grow chart hang it up man


dude, what the fuck is your problem, i`m not lazy, just asked a legitimat question, i been seen that chart you asshole, was just trying to get some answers from people who acually used it in soil and could give me a hand with personal experence with the nute feeding, not post a calculator i`ve already seen, and get called lazy. you have nothing better to do then post comments calling people lazy and shit, acting like nobody knows nothing. by the way, i`ve called AN and they said if you go by soil, outside, DO NOT go by that calculator on their site. So before you google the nute calculator, and post it acting like you know anything and talk shit, know what the fuck you are talking about.


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Jun 3, 2009)

I thought this was supposed 2 b an advanced discussion?
This thread belongs in the newbie section! wtf?


----------



## spiked1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Been curious about this myself, not sure what bubbleboys problem is, maybe he can't comprehend simple questions.
I would think that 50% of what the charts say would be a good starting point,
but it would also depend on any soil amendments as well.
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Jun 3, 2009)

spiked1 said:


> Been curious about this myself, not sure what bubbleboys problem is, maybe he can't comprehend simple questions.
> I would think that 50% of what the charts say would be a good starting point,
> but it would also depend on any soil amendments as well.
> Let us know how it goes.


MAYBE HE NEEDS A CHEESBURGER AND A HUGkiss-ass


----------



## Mr Dude (Jun 22, 2009)

mattisreal420 said:


> can anyone just tell me how much sensi grow A&B should i use in a gallon? in mililiters,or ounces per gallon. for use in soil? first time user in soil and don`t want to burn my herb. if anyone can help me out here, please. I`ve heard for soil start off with 5 ML and ramp it up every week, to like 9 ML till flowering. If anyone can confirm this, please post!!!!


I can confirm this much - just spoke to a hydro guy on phone...

i know someone who is growing in soil ;O) u need about 8 mil for plants over 6 inches.. ie established plants, of each a and b... feed this amount twice a week and then on the third feed give them say 3 mil , this is working on a 2 litre water per plant - which by my guestimation is plenty for weed . Wet the soil first slightly mind before pouring on the feed. So in one week feed them three times - i never knew how little this was until i saw these amounts in a syringe... altho the bottles look small , i can see they last a few months....

Never over water weed... you want the lady`s to reach for the water , it will pay dividends in the end! 

As for the amount of water your speaking off.. galons etc.. just feed each plant 2 litres of water feed, (a large bottle of sprite lemonade is 2 litres btw ths is what someone i know uses to mix the said amount) after you have drenched them in gallons... if you know what i mean?
Hope it helps....


----------



## hookahma (Nov 27, 2009)

Mr Dude said:


> I can confirm this much - just spoke to a hydro guy on phone...
> 
> i know someone who is growing in soil ;O) u need about 8 mil for plants over 6 inches.. ie established plants, of each a and b... feed this amount twice a week and then on the third feed give them say 3 mil , this is working on a 2 litre water per plant - which by my guestimation is plenty for weed . Wet the soil first slightly mind before pouring on the feed. So in one week feed them three times - i never knew how little this was until i saw these amounts in a syringe... altho the bottles look small , i can see they last a few months....
> 
> ...


finally, a solid answer.

seems like folks got a little heated here over something that's pretty hard to answer. I mean, all plants are different and they are all picky IMO

i usually go the half strength route with any new nutes, just to be safe....


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Nov 27, 2009)

Start at 4ml/g work up 2ml each time till u hit full. Ull have no problems unless ur starins a pussy... Haha jk


----------



## curseofnoob (Sep 19, 2010)

shortly can we say that we can use sensi grow A+B and sensi bloom A+B for soil growing?
or is it better use "Advanced Nutrients - Grow & Bloom & Micro" ???
i have been trying to order something for 10 hours


----------



## genisis (Sep 20, 2010)

The amount I use is 2 tablespoons A&B for 2 gal water can (all amts are based on 2 gal). Amount stays the same throughout veg and bloom. This is the amount I have been using for the last 6 grows. Sensi is a base nutrient - I add Sensizyme, Floraliscious (grow or bloom), piranha & tarantula (first 2 weeks veg & bloom - 1tsp ) and sweeteners. The last 3 weeks of bloom I add overdrive and Bud blaster (1 tsp). I average 7 oz a plant in 7 gal Smart pots. I have had 0 neut burn and I feed twice a week. Hope this helps


----------



## DLO322 (Dec 9, 2010)

I use a soil less potting mix, if i transplant a clone, i let it get rootbound before the 1st water, this is very important at an early stage because the only way roots grow is when they have to search for water.of coarse i flush the mix before transplanting with Phd water. and actually i put in 5 ML per gallon of B-52 to encourage root growth. but nothing else. once it is dry and very light, but before wilting or drooping. i water with food, what i do is measure with a ML seringe. there are approx 3.78 liters in 1 gallon so i round to 4. times everything by 4, and for the 1st watering i did 3/4 strength. which was 6 ML of B-52 and Sensi Zyme. and 12 ML of Sensi A-B. This is just what i do and it works great. i have gone up to 20ML a plant of everything per gallon when in flower, so i know this is not too much but good for young ones, i recommend moving the strength up to full after 1st watering, dont ever veg for too long!!!


----------



## maps84 (Mar 29, 2012)

DLO322 said:


> 12 ML of Sensi A-B


6+6 or 12 each?

sorry for the noob question


----------



## TheDuder (Apr 7, 2012)

I use Sensi Grow for Veg and Sensi Bloom for Flower. I tried many of A.N additives as well. Now, I use the Sensi Line exclusively. I give them 16ml of A and 16ml of B per gallon. Just Like the label says. I measure a tad less to compensate for the molasses I also add. I have a tds meter and I always make the mix 1040ppm-1075ppm. Found my meter for under $15.00 on Ebay. I give them half of these numbers until they veg to the 4th node. I give them the same 1040ppm for Bloom nuts A&B. I grow in Fox Farm Happy Frog with a gallon of perlite in a 5gal bucket. I feed as follows: (Water, nothing, nothing, Feed, nothing, nothing, water, nothing, nothing, Feed, etc...) Feeding in this manner has never yielded me a nutrient overdoes or underdone. I have full deep green all over, all the time, in every grow. I swear by AN in soil. Haven't done hydro though. Heard it's even better for that. 

Also Advanced Nutrients has PH stabilizing chemicals already included to adjust to any tap water. I have also confirmed this with my own PH meter. It always come in at around 6.4 Random run-off test never indicate a salt build-up and usually weigh in around 6.7. I keep immaculate charts in order to test such things. I am sure my results are not an anomaly. 

-His Dudeness


----------



## TheDuder (Apr 7, 2012)

Forgot to mention, my first grow with the Sensi Line, I feed them the 1040ppm at every water (Feed, nothing, nothing, Feed, nothing, nothing, Feed...) I didn't notice anything different than I do now except using twice as much nutrients. Looking back, I am shocked that the grow completed without nutrient problems. It has tempted me every grow to double again to test the difference in yield; but it is again, twice as costly (and a risk I wont take without being as ignorant as I was before). A.N aren't cheap, but they're worth the extra coin.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Apr 8, 2012)

U will be happy if u would follow what genesis said Ud be suprised how much plants love dem additives


----------



## TheDuder (Apr 8, 2012)

The A.N Coiniseuer is great. But so, expensive. Who is Genesis? What did he say? I would love to see some side-by-side experiments with the additives.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Apr 8, 2012)

i grow in soil.

i've used the sensi bloom and grow off and on for years. i like it. i always use full strengh, except for the first feeding in veg (1/2 strength). i also use big bloom. i would recommend you start off at 1/4 or 1/2 strength for the first feeding. you'll see how they do and go from there. i usually use FF ocean forest. 

i'm always surprised when i read folks saying that they never use full strength. i rarely get any nute burn. once in awhile i'll have a weak feeding genetic that doesn't like full strength but that's rare. i more often have a genetic that needs more N, than the sensi product provides in flower. 

years ago, i used about 10 AN products. i'm down to 3 now. much less work.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Apr 8, 2012)

Duder genesis wrote on the top of this page go see he usies a lot of good additives I use to..


----------



## TheDuder (Apr 8, 2012)

I tried about 200 dollars worth of them a couple years ago. I did notice a much denser bud and taste, etc... But when I compare those memories to what I get now with just the Sensi Line, i can't validate the costs. If I had the cash, of course they are worth it. But, if you can't really afford it, my point is the Sensi Line will get you all the way without worries of under/overdose. My buds are always a knock-out punch.

Has anyone come across someone that tried each A.N additive alone with the Sensi line to test the results of each. That would be so helpful. I have the room, but not the cash and patients. 

-The Dude


----------



## cultiv8 (May 11, 2012)

TheDuder said:


> I tried about 200 dollars worth of them a couple years ago. I did notice a much denser bud and taste, etc... But when I compare those memories to what I get now with just the Sensi Line, i can't validate the costs. If I had the cash, of course they are worth it. But, if you can't really afford it, my point is the Sensi Line will get you all the way without worries of under/overdose. My buds are always a knock-out punch.
> 
> Has anyone come across someone that tried each A.N additive alone with the Sensi line to test the results of each. That would be so helpful. I have the room, but not the cash and patients.
> 
> -The Dude


AFAIK no one outside AN's labs has done anything like that, and if they have they haven't published the info anywhere I could find. Of course the AN haters would just call the info marketing BS either way so it doesn't really matter. It would be an interesting study, though.

It would have to be done under tightly-controlled conditions or else it wouldn't be much use. Like either all at the same time using identical grow tents and cycling the plants around so that any possible variables in environment would be ruled out, or more likely one thing at a time grown with a plain Sensi base control group each time. That way any possible flukes between grows would be reflected in the control group and be able to be accounted for.


But I agree with your overall assessment. There's a line that varies from person to person that defines where the extra juggling of additional boosters doesn't provide enough reward in the final product. For me it's right around 6 or 7 additives. More than that and it starts feeling like work and not fun. A buddy of mine would be happy if he could mix everything from the component fertilizer salts, he just doesn't have the time. Then there's guys like you that are more than happy with what they get with base nutes.

That's what I like about Advanced Nutrients: you can draw the line wherever you want because they've got so much versatility in the line.


----------

